

Google Glass for sale for Bitcoin - david4096
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=216424.0

======
hackmynews
You can absolutely sell these. Google may ask you not to, but that does not
inhibit you from selling them and they work fine for the next buyer. This is
pretty awesome, Go Bitcoins!

------
ihuman
You are not allowed to resell Google Glass
<http://www.google.com/glass/terms/>

~~~
yantis
Even so it happens. I bought my pair since I couldn't get a pair any other
way. Even at this years Google IO you couldn't sign up to get a pair. I think
it would have been interesting to buy them with Bitcoin though but in my case
I paid cold hard cash for mine.

